# 1994 Pathfinder Install Pics



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey All -

I'm wrapping up this install. Here's what I've got:
* 6.5" Infinity Kappa Perfect Components
* 6.5" SWS "woofers"
* 400W Audiobahn 4-channel amp
* Older Alpine HU (deadhead)

The goal of this install is to improve the factory system while being invisible. I don't want a massive sub in the back with an amp in plain view that somebody can rip off. I want my HU to look like a POS so that its not worth stealing. I still want it to sound nice though.

I'm basically just using my HU and an EQ for my phone. The phone has a headphone jack->RCA converter that just goes into the HU. The HU EQs it and sends it to the amp in the back that powers all the speakers.

I mounted the cross overs for the components in the location where the factory amps were for the old Bose system. I had to drill new mounting holes, but it wasn't too bad. I ran some nice 16 gauge wire to the front for the components but couldn't figure out how to get the wire into the doors. As a result, I resorted to using the factory wiring. I think I'm pushing things a little with this, but it works and the wires don't get hot after lots of loud music.

IMG_20120704_200736

From the factory, my 94 Pathfinder SE came with 5x8s in the rear deck and 5x8s in the front, (with adapters from I think a 5.25" hole). I mistakenly thought that the speakers were 6x9s and that I could just use an adapter. Being stubborn, I cut up the metal mounting plate so the larger diameter speakers would fit, and cut a steel plate I bought from home depot to cover and seal the hole. I used white silicone to seal everything and stop rattles. I also ran new wiring.

IMG_20120704_200716

Here is where I mounted the amp. You can see I had to relocate all of the gizmos that were here to other locations. I didn't change the wiring. I just stuffed most of them in the hole on the left side of the amp. The silver box that is normally mounted where the amp is was remounted in the hole just to the right of the amp, (it wasn't installed yet in this picture).

IMG_20120704_200706

This is how not to sound deaden your car's ceiling. This looks like some kind of roofing material that somebody stuck to the ceiling before I bought the car. The adhesive got hot with the rest of the car and started to peel off. This makes a huge mess and probably 70% of it has peeled off and wasn't even touching metal. This strip somehow managed to stick longer than most.

IMG_20120704_200721

I put all the panels and stuff back on and you can't tell that I have anything aftermarket until you hear the stereo. It will also be a major pain for any body to rip off my stuff because its bolted in and behind some panels. I'm not issuing a challenge, btw. 

For the future I'm doing a few things.

First, the RCAs I bought for the front speakers are awesome. I bought some other RCAs for the rear speakers and they are getting tons of noise from the power cable and alternator. This means I have to tear up the carpet from the front of the car to the back and re-run new cable. Lesson learned. Don't skip on that stuff. Or run the cable somehow down the other side of the car and across the ceiling...

Second, I need some robust sound deadening stuff. Wind noise is loud in this car and I hope it will help.

Third, I'd like to get a cheap sound processor solution to help tune the EQ and possibly time alignment on this system. This doesn't need to be competition quality stuff, just something to make the commute more pleasant.

I'm looking for suggestions and comments on a lot of this stuff. Feel free to ask questions as well. Thanks for reading.


----------

